

Register for do-not-call list. Cell phone numbers go public this month - fnazeeri
https://www.donotcall.gov/register/reg.aspx

======
MetricMike
Searching for "cell phone public" brought me to this:

[http://urbanlegends.about.com/od/business/a/cell_directory.h...](http://urbanlegends.about.com/od/business/a/cell_directory.htm)

Cell phone numbers have been going public this month for the last 6 years. =(

------
TamDenholm
I've always had issue with the fact you had to go on a list to say you dont
want to go on lists.

~~~
albahk
I too have felt its a bit strange to write down your name, phone number, maybe
some other piece of contact info and submit it in order to say I want to
retain my privacy and not have my contact details released to marketers.

How long until printouts of this list are found in a dumpster somewhere.

------
hotmind
This urban legend will never die it seems.

